# Teich zugewachsen



## tropi (12. Nov. 2012)

hallo, ich bin neu hier 
ich bin zu euch gekommen, weil ich ein Problem mit meinem Teich habe.
Bitte, nicht böse sein, wenn mein Problem nicht hierher paßt, mein Teich ist für dieses Forum wohl nicht ganz typisch. vielleicht kann mir aber jemand trotzdem einen Tip oder einen passenden link geben?

Also:
Mein Teich ist ca 50 * 80 m lang/breit und 2 m tief.
Er sollte früher mal der Fischzucht dienen und wurde jahrelang sich selbst überlassen.
Jetzt ist er völlig zugewachsen, __ Schilf und verschiedene Gräser.

Ich möchte  wieder Wasser sehen, vielleicht ein kleines Häuschen am Ufer und den Teich nach und nach ansehnlich gestalten.
Er liegt in den Tropen, Durchscnittstemperatur 30 Grad. Während der Trockenzeit fällt der Spiegel etwas, aber der Teich trocknet nicht  aus.

Wie werde ich mit der Überwucherung fertig? Kann mir jemand helfen? https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/images/smilies/big/Kopf_kratzen13.gif
Vielen Dank.


----------



## troll20 (12. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Teich zugewachsen*

Hallo tropi,

herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichkranken :Willkommen2

Ein Teich in den Tropen 
Erzähl uns doch etwas mehr über ihn. Wie wurde er gebaut, mit Folie oder was?
Hat er einen natürlichen Zu- und Ablauf?
Wo genau liegt er? ......................................
Bilder wären auch ganz nett um sich ein Überblick zu machen. Hier im Forum gibt es einige mit recht großen Teichen und auch einige wenige die in wärmeren Gefilden liegen, dazu gibt einige Leute die sich sehr viel mit den dort heimischen Pflanzen beschäftigen, von daher sollte es an Hilfe nicht hapern, sofern die richtigen Member im Forum sind um dies zu lesen 
Darum ist es wichtig uns so viele Informationen wie möglich zu geben.

mfg René
PS ein Ansprechname ist immer angenehmer als ein Pseudonym


----------



## tropi (12. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Teich zugewachsen*

hallo René,

danke für  deine Antwort. Der Teich ( genauer alle drei - ich hab drei davon, dicht nebeneinander) wurde ausgebaggert. Kein Zu- oder Ablauf. Keine Folie. Nur Grundwasser. Die Bilder, die  ich rausgesucht habe sind vom Ende der Trockenzeit. Wasserstand ca. 1 m, kaum zu erkennen, wie man sieht.
Lage: Nord-Thailand.

Peter


----------



## Beeee (12. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Teich zugewachsen*

Hallo Tropi...
sieht ja super aus... bin gleich ganz neidisch.
Ich glaube da wirst du nicht drum herum kommen dich in
ein Schlauchboot zu setzen und dich langsam vor zu Arbeiten.
Dazu würde ich ne Akku oder Elektro-Heckenschehre nehmen... bei Wasser und Strom is natürlich Vorsicht geboten. Ich glaube mit ner Handschehre brauchst du da nich Anfangen das wird zuviel Arbeit.
Thailand ist Wunderbar ich hoffe ich kann es bald wieder im Urlaub besuchen :beten

Grüße Beeee


----------



## Plätscher (12. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Teich zugewachsen*

Hallo,

mit Heckenschere kommst du nicht weit. Da wirst du wohl ausbaggern müssen, damit die Wurzeln wegkommen. Sonst wuchert dir der Teich ruckzuck wieder zu.


----------



## troll20 (12. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Teich zugewachsen*

Hallo Peter,

wow das ist ja wirklich ein Urwald.
Ich glaube da wirst du wohl nicht um schweres Gerät rum kommen.
Die Frage ist nur wie gut ist das für dein Biotop. Den die darin Lebenden Tiere werden das bestimmt nicht überleben.
Von daher würde ich nur einen Teil des Teiches bearbeiten und diesen dann regelmäßig Pflegen um ein erneutes zu wachsen zu verhindern. Alternativ wäre auch ein abtrennen des Teiches durch Folie möglich, dadurch wird der Teich nicht mehr so abhängig vom Grundwasserspiegel und wenn er in der Regenzeit überlaufen sollte kann er sich ja in den natürlichen Teil entlehren durch einen entsprechenden Überlauf.

Weitere Ideen werden den anderen bestimmt auch noch einfallen.

Gruß René


----------



## Joerg (12. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Teich zugewachsen*

Hallo Peter,
:Willkommen2

naturnahe Teiche haben die Angewohnheit mit der Zeit zu verlanden (zuzuwachsen). Da bedarf es schon etwas Anstrengung, um dem Entgegenzuwirken.

Die jährlich wachsende Biomasse muss aus den Kreislauf. Mit ein paar Pflanzen zurückschneiden ist es wohl bei dir nicht getan. 

Was ich mir vorstellen könnte ist eine Flutung des Teichs mit Grundwasser. Es gibt energiesparende Pumpen, die Wasser aus einem Brunnen fördern.

Wenn du nur eine Hütte am Wasser haben willst und die Teiche nicht wirtschaftlich nutzen willst, sollte die Abtrennung eines kleineren Bereichs Sinn machen.


----------



## tropi (13. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Teich zugewachsen*

Vielen Dank für eure hilfreichen Antworten. Die Idee mit dem Aufteilen des Teiches werde ich wohl verwirklichen.
An Ausbaggern - 3 oder 4 m hatte ich auch schon gedacht,  geht aber erst in der Trockenzeit und ist nicht gerade billig.
Ich hatte überlegt mit dem Aushub  den benachbarten Teich aufzufüllen und dort Obstbäume zu pflanzen oder einen kleinen Park anzulegen.
Die Sache ist noch erschwert dadurch, daß die Teiche rundum mit Obstbäumen bepflanzt  sind. Die möchte ich nicht gerne opfern.

Jörg schlägt eine Flutung des Teiches vor. Da verstehe ich den Zweck nicht. Das könnte ich aber leicht machen. Der nächste gleich große Teich ist höchstens 4 m entfernt. Eine Pumpe hab ich auch (über 500 l pro Minute). Ich könnte also das Wasser rüberpumpen - aber was bringt das? Könntest du mir das genauer erklären? (Oder auch jemand anders)


----------



## tropi (13. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Teich zugewachsen*

vielleicht könnt ihr mir auch hierbei helfen:
Auf dem Grundstück befindet sich ein ca 6 X 6 X 1 m großes Betonbecken. Soll früher zur Schildkrötenzucht verwendet worden sein.
Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das sinnvoll verwenden kann? Vorschläge bisher waren: Swimming pool oder Schwimmteich. Vermutlich sollte ich das an anderer Stelle posten, weiß aber nicht wo. Ich hab erst mal diesen thread genommen wegen eurer Sachkunde und weil hier auch schon das Umfeld bekannt  ist.


----------



## troll20 (14. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Teich zugewachsen*

Hallo tropi,

was Jörg mit der Flutung meint habe ich jetzt auch nicht verstanden, er wird sich aber bestimmt noch erklären 
Was dein Betonbecken angeht 





> 6 X 6 X 1 m


 , mit 1m tiefe wird da nicht viel Schwimmen sein und selbst wenn rührst du ständig den anfallenden Bodengrund auf.
Weiterhin wird der Teich durch die niedrige Tiefe sehr stark erwärmt, was Algen und co besonders mögen, so das es schnell zum kipen des Wassers kommt.
Wenn dann sollte der Teich auf 1,5 - 2m tief umgebaut werden. 
Dann könnte man ihn mit dem neuen Biotopteich verbinden und diesen als natürlichen Filter benutzen. In wie weit da der höhenunterschied ist kann man leider auf den Bildern nicht erkennen. Die Obstbäume würde ich stehen lassen, besonders wenn sie zusätzlich Schatten spenden, einfallendes Laub müßte dann per Skimmer aus dem neuen Biotop entfernt werden.

Gruß René


----------



## Nori (15. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Teich zugewachsen*

Warum nicht das Betonbecken als Filter hernehmen?

Gruß Nori


----------



## Lucy79 (15. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Teich zugewachsen*

Hallöle...

also.. als wir unser Haus kauften, gabs nen kleinen Teich... ca. 7x3 meter mit vermutlich 1,20 m WT....  ( nix Genaues weiss man nicht)   auch so ein Sumpfgebiet....  haben dann monatelang verscuht das __ SChilf etc. in den Griff zu bekommen, haben tonnenweise Material per Hand rausgeschafft.....  ( hab leider keine Fotos mehr, weil der PC kaputt ging und alles hinüber war)    ergebnis dieser Tortour war: nach 4 Wochen sahs wieder genauso aus wie vorher.....  die einzige Chance ist der Bagger.........  rausreissen und fertig....  anders keine Chance


----------



## troll20 (15. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Teich zugewachsen*



Nori schrieb:


> Warum nicht das Betonbecken als Filter hernehmen?
> 
> Gruß Nori



Das wäre natürlich auch ne möglichkeit, nur wollte er ja diesen als Schimmteich umbauen.
Wenn man jedoch den großen Teich als Schimmteich nutzt, bei der m² bzw m³ größe, benötigt man glaube nicht wirklich solch kleinen Filterteich. 
Ich denke da sollte eine Filterung per Spaltsieb von Skimmer und Bodenabläufen mit ensprechender Umwälzung, z.B. Airlift reichen.
Das wichtigste wird jedoch sein das kein Erdreich in der Regenzeit eingespült wird (incl. Nährstoffe) und das ein Überlauf für zuviel Regenwasser immer sicher gestellt ist.
Was die bepflanzung bzw das besetzen mit Fischen angeht kann man aber erst behandeln, wenn die die grobe Richtung festgelegt worden ist.

Gruß René


----------



## Gladiator (15. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Teich zugewachsen*

Das ist mal "ein" toller Teich 

bin gespannt was schlussendlich herauskommt 


einfach weitermachen, auch wenns viel arbeit ist.. hatte auch keine lust mehr meinen Teich fertigzumachen, wegen den echt vielen "grossen" Steinen (Hab von Hand gebuddelt), aber habs dann zu ende geführt und bereue es nicht


----------



## Mathias2508 (16. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Teich zugewachsen*

Moin,
schönes fleckchen Erde was du da hast.Hut ab und viel Glück bei deinem Vorhaben.


----------



## tropi (19. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Teich zugewachsen*

eure Beiträge haben mich auf viele Ideen gebracht, und bestimmt werden noch weitere kommen   - ich würde mich auch über weitere Beiträge freuen.


Im Moment sehen meine Pläne so aus:
In der Trockenzeit, wenn der Wasserspiegel niedrig ist, (ca. Mai)  wird der Teich 1 Meter tiefer ausgebaggert - das beseitigt erstmal die überschüssige Biomasse, Eventuell kann ich auch den Teich leerpumpen (in den nächsten Teich), Der Baggerunternehmer will nur in der Trockenzeit kommen.
 Mit einem Teil des Aushubs wird an einer Stelle das Ufer flacher gemacht, so daß man immer bequem bis zum Wasserspiegel gehen kann. Mit dem Rest wird  der nächste Teich verkleinert.
Teichpflege möchte ich dann per Boot betreiben.

Dann mache ich mir Gedanken über Fischbesatz und eventuell spezielle Bepflanzung.
Und danach über die  beiden anderen Teiche.
Übergelaufen sind die Teiche bisher nicht. 
Ich dachte mir, bei der Größe des Teiches könnte ich auf TEchnik weitgehend verzichten weil sich ein biologisches Gleichgewicht einstellen wird.

Zu dem Betonbecken ist mir noch nichts eingefallen (evt. Zwischenlager zur Bewässerung von entfernteren Obstbäumen). Es liegt ca. 50 m vom Teich entfernt und der Grund liegt auf Landniveau.

Peter


----------



## tropi (20. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Teich zugewachsen*

Wie schon gesagt, ich finde dieses Forum höchst anregend.

Jetzt ist mir die Idee gekommen vielleicht doch die Teiche wirtschaftlich zu nutzen?

Schließlich hab ich drei davon und in der Nachbarschaft, an unser Land angrenzend gibt es schon mehrere Fischteiche. Nicht unbedingt schön, halt rein wirtschaftlich genutzt. Großes Wasserloch, große Fische drin.

Leider hab ich keine Ahnung, was da auf mich zukommt, zuviel Arbeit und Investition soll es nicht sein - und auch nicht ob es sich lohnt.

Ich werd mich erst mal umhören, was für Fische die Nachbarn haben.

Bitte, liebe Experten, gebt mir Tips.

Vielen Dank
Peter


----------



## jolantha (20. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Teich zugewachsen*

Hallo Peter,
zur wirtschaftlichen Nutzung gibt es , glaube ich, nicht allzu viele Spezialisten hier, da wir ein 
" Hobbyteich - Forum"  sind, und ich möchte meinen 20 Jahre alten Koi nicht wirklich " wirtschaftlich " nutzen,
sprich in die Pfanne hauen ! Ob der noch schmecken würde ???
Satt werden würde man davon schon !


----------



## troll20 (20. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Teich zugewachsen*

Hallo

die Wirtschaftliche Nutzung ist meist mit Recht arbeitsintensiv, vorallem Wenn kein frischwasser Zufuhr möglich ist. Das ist jedoch stark abhängig von den Fischis. Was da in deiner Region sinnvoll ist must du jedoch vor Ort klären.
Sobald das fest steht kann man erst weitere Aussagen treffen.

Mfg Rene


----------



## tropi (20. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Teich zugewachsen*

Sehr verbreitet sind hier Tilapiaarten, vor allem wohl der Nil-Tilapia (Tilapia niloticus). (in Thailand Taptim genannt)
Identifiziert mit Einheimischen nach  http://www.thailandinformation.de/speisefische-thailand-photos.htm

Zu den Aufzuchtbedingungen habe ich einige Informationen hier gefunden: http://lexikon.huettenhilfe.de/fisch/tilapia.html
Scheint nicht allzu schwierig zu sein. Vielleicht könnte dieser Fisch auch das Pflanzenwachstum im Schach halten?

Aber ob sich wirtschaftliche Nutzung lohnt weiß ich immer noch nicht.
Wär schön, wenn ich hierzu mehr erfahren könnte.

Habe  in anderen Teichen viele Karpfen und Welse gesehen. Nutzbar?

Hier gibt es übrigens auch Krokodilzuchten !  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/images/smilies/grinbig.gif  Werde ich aber lieber die Finger von lassen.

Peter


----------



## Lucy79 (20. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Teich zugewachsen*

wie wärs mit __ Wimpelkarpfen? sehen hübsch aus und sind wohl lecker


----------



## troll20 (20. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Teich zugewachsen*

Hallo Peter



tropi schrieb:


> Sehr verbreitet sind hier Tilapiaarten, vor allem wohl der Nil-Tilapia (Tilapia niloticus). (in Thailand Taptim genannt)
> Identifiziert mit Einheimischen nach  http://www.thailandinformation.de/speisefische-thailand-photos.htm
> 
> Zu den Aufzuchtbedingungen habe ich einige Informationen hier gefunden: http://lexikon.huettenhilfe.de/fisch/tilapia.html
> ...



Das liest sich doch gar nicht so schlecht.
Jedoch scheint es, das wenn die Haltungsbedingungen entsprechend verbessert werden, sprich keine Schlammbudellei dann schmeckt er besser. Zumindest ist er ein Allesfresser was die Ernährung vereinfacht und Vermehrungsfreudig scheint er noch dazu zu sein. So das man schnell eine Ordentliche Population zusammen bekommt.
Wie du diese dann verkaufst mußt du wohl selbst raus bekommen oder ob du diese in deinem Restaurant selbst zubereitest. 
Sofern entsprechender Bedarf vorhanden ist. 



tropi schrieb:


> Habe  in anderen Teichen viele Karpfen und Welse gesehen. Nutzbar?



Beide Arten sind beliebte __ Speisefische.
Der __ Wels ist jedoch eher ein Raubfisch und wächst relativ langsam.

mfg René


----------



## tropi (21. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Teich zugewachsen*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> wie wärs mit __ Wimpelkarpfen? sehen hübsch aus und sind wohl lecker



Liebe Susanne, 

danke für den Tip. Hab gleich gegoogelt und gelesen, daß dieser hübsche Fisch Strömung braucht, kommt bei mir also leider nicht in Frage.

lg Peter


----------



## Joerg (21. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Teich zugewachsen*

Hallo René,
da das Grundwasser recht hoch ist, kann man mit wenig Aufwand den Teich mit Wasser füllen.

@Peter, das überfluten mögen viele der Uferpflanzen nicht gerne auf Dauer.
Ist der Teich bis zum Rand voll, hast du eine Oberfläche direkt an deiner "Hütte".


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teich zugewachsen*



troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo Peter
> 
> Der __ Wels ist jedoch eher ein Raubfisch und wächst relativ langsam.
> 
> mfg René



Hi Rene,

"der" Wels (Silurus glanis) kommt im tropischen Asien nicht vor. Dort werden ganz andere Welsarten gezogen die u.a. Allesfresser sind (z.B die Pangasius-Arten)

relativ langsames Wachstum beim Wels? Der erreicht im warmen Wasser und bei guter Futtergrundlage vom Schlupf im Mai bis zum Herbst des gleichen Jahres immerhin seine 25-30cm(40cm)

@Peter

Tilapien fressen ja ganz gerne Grünzeug, es gibt auch noch andere Speisefischarten in Asien, die nach Grasfischart sich an die Botanik ran machen z.B Osphronemus goramy

MfG Frank


----------

